# 8 Year Old Male Monthly Problems



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you taken him to a vet for a checkup? That would be my first course of action if this were my dog.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely take him to the vet. If it is something more serious, you may catch it on time to help him out. As far as the limping, discuss with your vet possible arthritis if tests come back normal. With our Jack, glucosamine/chondroitin worked absolute wonders. Specifically, flexicose but there are several good preparations.
Keep us posted!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Perhaps he has pain after the walk/run and that causes him to throw up. I'd say a vet visit is in order. Things pop up so quickly with them and they can't tell us how they feel, only we can read their body language. Keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do these episodes coincide with giving him his monthly heartworm prevention or flea/tick prevention?


----------

